# Cost of flu vaccine



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello everyone 

Can someone tell me please what the costs of a flu vaccine are in Manila, Quezon City or Bulacan?

Many thanks.

Robert


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can someone tell me please what the costs of a flu vaccine are in Manila, Quezon City or Bulacan?
> 
> ...


We are outside of Angeles City in a rural area and I paid P1,200 for my injection last month-October. Should be about that or less most other places.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

I've been quoted 3000 and 2500 in Bulacan.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

You're being quoted the "tourist price" and is far too high. Bulacan is the next province from Pampanga. Find an honest doctor and you will pay no more than what I do each year..


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks. It's been quoted to my Filipino friend, a local! I tried 10 clinics on whatclinic without one reply.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CoachWalker said:


> Thanks. It's been quoted to my Filipino friend, a local! I tried 10 clinics on whatclinic without one reply.


You'll find that people here will most usually ignore internet email. Businesses included. My 11yr old daughter gives me my vaccine each year but I still pay the clinic the normal price. It's best to just stop in a small pharmacy clinic when in country and you'll do better on pricing.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

what a sweetie!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. We are very proud of her. She is going to be a doctor and is the only person (even if I am in a hospital) that I will allow to use a needle on me. I got lucky..


----------

